# Garage 2' from property line...fire separtion



## Jambruins (Oct 30, 2018)

If a garage is 2' from a property line I know the exterior wall has to be fire rated but does the roof?

Will 5/8" type x sheetrock work on the walls and if the ceiling has to be fire rated does it need to the entire ceiling or just 4' from the exterior wall? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2018)

Someone as some good illustrations posted , I cannot find them

Check this for now:  till  you get better repsonse


http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/1-hour-exterior-wall.20241/#post-170917


----------



## BuildingCode911.com (Nov 5, 2018)

I'd consider the walls, eaves and 4' underside of roof deck.  Some jurisdictions allow for fire treated decking for that 4' of roof instead of drywall on the underside.

Barry
BuildingCode911.com


----------



## classicT (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Barry/BuildingCode911.com!


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2018)

jambruins,
Is this a new proposal, or an existing building?
Are you the Code Official or the applicant?
The answers to those two questions will make a difference in what the correct answers to your queries are.


----------

